# NAME THAT DOGMAN



## dan'sgrizz

This is a new thread i will be starting and I personally will add a photo every week... feel free to add your own photos. The point of this thread is to educate people on dogmen of the past and their accomplishments.

*RULES*


Insert a picture of a well known dogman
guess the picture of the well known dogman
anybody and everybody add factual information about said well known dogman after his/her identity is found out!
easy right?
RIGHT!

Our first photo is a DOUBLE WHAMMY to start things off....

NAME THOSE DOGMEN!










Next post *3/30*


----------



## Marty

Dang man I'm old but not as old as dirt LOL


----------



## dan'sgrizz

LOL right on marty... well when someone guess it perhaps you could help educate us about these two men... Oh these guys are famous LOL


----------



## Marty

I'll get your answer for you LOL


----------



## Marty

J. corvino and S. sykes?


----------



## dan'sgrizz

great work marty! I'll post some info on these guys when I'm at the PC... Any info ok these guys for us in the mean time?


----------



## Marty

APBT: Interview With Sonny Sykes

Historical Events

The Corvino Story by Sonny Sykes. Brought to you by Stanley's"Millennium Originals (APBO)

Page 12 Some Corvino History

Just a touch of info


----------



## dan'sgrizz

WOW marty that's awesome THANKS. This is gonna be quite educational.


----------



## Marty

Anymore?

If I don't know them I got pull to find out LOL


----------



## dan'sgrizz

hahaha yah who is Bobby Corn? LOL jk ... I'll be posting another picture next Monday.  study up it won't be so easy next time old man LOL


----------



## PullDawgPits

OK, we all know the story of why Bullyson lost his last match to Beeny Bob, (because instead of being paid for conditioning, Maurice Carver made a deal with Red Wallings that he would stud Bullyson and keep the stud fees for his cut and breed him he did). So, Bobby Corn is the last man to breed to Bullyson, actually the day of his last match Maurice called him and said "if you want to breed to him, come on now". So Bobby brought his gyp Corn's Stormy and made the last breeding to Bullyson. Mr. Clemmons says that is possibly the reason for him turning in the match. Clemmons also checked his blood count and found it to be very low. The question has always been, was it because of all the breedings that Maurice did before the match. 

There, now you all know who Bobby Corn is.

Jeff


----------



## dennispits

good info pulldawg. Im glad someone knew about bobby corn


----------



## koonce272

I would like more pls. Those were great reads. I also read the first few pages of the colby book. I might have to buy that.


MORE PLEASE, 


thanks marty i do appreciate it, lots to learn from just words


----------



## smith family kennels

this one should be easy for you no cheating dan lol


----------



## dan'sgrizz

Man i was WAY off on my first guess but i ransacked my book and searched all over the place and found out who these great man are.... Bert Clouse and Bob Wallace.


----------



## dan'sgrizz

Here is some info on bert clouse perhaps someone could find some juicy stuff on Bob Wallace?

BERT CLOUSE AND HIS DOGS - Stories and pictures of Bert Clouse and his dogs. Last revision, 10-22-08.


----------



## smith family kennels

you will find some things one bob wallace in the history of the old family red nose

OFRN HISTORY


----------



## dan'sgrizz

That was a good one SFK! I looked everywhere! That hat threw me off... Thanks for the info!


----------



## Southern Inferno

Should be an easy one


----------



## dan'sgrizz

Very easy.... I won't guess LOL


----------



## PullDawgPits

Robert (BOB) Hemphill duh!! first pic. is Wallace then comes Hemphill

you know Hemphill/Wallace OFRN


Jeff


----------



## dan'sgrizz

Got any info on wallace anyone?

Bert clouse also had an influence on todays OFRN I might add.


----------



## smokey_joe

Southern Inferno said:


> Should be an easy one


looks like moe from the three stooges....


----------



## dan'sgrizz

*NAME THAT DOGMAN!*

Welcome to this weeks edition of, *NAME THAT DOGMAN! *There are two persons pictured below.... to make it easier i have left Bert Clouse in this picture. Can you *NAME THAT DOGMAN*... that "The king of the pit" Bert Clouse is pictured with?

*Who is on the left side of this picture?*









*
Next update... 4/6*


----------



## koonce272

Leo Kinard


----------



## dan'sgrizz

Got any info for us koonce?


----------



## koonce272

not really. He was a great dogman, but isnt as popular as some. Def had a role and also had a great kennel.

He was out of Mississippi and owned a ton of dogs, around 250. Was also know to bring some great dogs.


Idk, I did some searching but really didnt find more than i already new, maybe some others can throw down.


----------



## koonce272

Ya'll know the man on the right, but whose this on the left


----------



## koonce272

no takers, this isnt that hard.


----------



## shadowgames

Joe Corvino


----------



## koonce272

yup. I messed that one, i was gonna ask the other guy, but i guess i dont no my rights from lefts.


----------



## dan'sgrizz

Hahaha good work

Who's is glen jones?


----------



## koonce272

the sh*t.........lol


----------



## Elvisfink

My favorite!


----------



## dan'sgrizz

Howard heinzl?


----------



## Elvisfink

dan'sgrizz said:


> Howard heinzl?


You got it! That was an kind of an easy one but I love that shot and I love his dogs.
Cheers,
Dan


----------



## dan'sgrizz

No, thank you elvis. It was a knee jerk reaction I love that photo too. Got any info on heinzl?


----------



## APBTMOMMY

oops ill have to wait for the next one lol


----------



## lostnadrm

dang that took awhile but excellent read...


----------



## smith family kennels

Whos up for another go Name this dog man

No cheating


----------



## dan'sgrizz

is it tudor?


----------



## smith family kennels

nope
do i need to post of pic of his old ass now lol

that dog that is with him is one that is very popularly know


----------



## dan'sgrizz

its not Floyd is it?!


----------



## smith family kennels

nope its not


----------



## smith family kennels

here he is as an old man lol


----------



## smith family kennels

do you admit defeat dan? He's not that hard to guess


----------



## dan'sgrizz

Crenshaw........


----------



## smith family kennels

no the first pic the dogs name is bullyson the second pic the dogs name is Boudin Man


----------



## dan'sgrizz

i never give up... i jsut ran out of time... i got class LOL... ill be back!!!


----------



## dan'sgrizz

screw it lol.. bullyson... bobby hall?


----------



## smith family kennels

yahhhhhhhh dan

finally good job


----------



## smith family kennels

:clap:im proud dan you worked hard for that one:woof:


----------



## dan'sgrizz

LOL  :woof: :cheers:


----------



## Leon

For your victory!


----------



## dan'sgrizz

certainly I deserve somemilk too!!


----------



## dan'sgrizz

Name him... I DARE YA! lol


----------



## smith family kennels

lmao were did you get that pic out of a cracker jack box i cant even fully make out his face


----------



## dan'sgrizz

it's better than your name that dog pic lmao!!!!

Blury Sunday? Hehe


----------



## smith family kennels

lmfao true true

jim corcoran


----------



## dan'sgrizz

Daaaaaaaamn..... Your good...... :woof: congrats :woof:


----------



## smith family kennels

i hold my own. not many photos out there of the 1920's and 30's dan so the faces are easier to recognise (when you can see the faces lmao)


----------



## dan'sgrizz

Hardee Har Har Very funny


----------



## smith family kennels

Who are these wonderful gentlemen


----------



## dan'sgrizz

Hmmmmm joe corvino on the right?


----------



## smith family kennels

yes now who is on the left?


----------



## dan'sgrizz

hmmmmm......let me think LOL


----------



## smith family kennels

come on dan you can do this anyone else know who is on the left of this pic. He is a well known dog man


----------



## dan'sgrizz

Tudor... I was just waiting for you to get back from the club events


----------



## smith family kennels

Good job. I'll find another one later i've been really busy lately sorry


----------

